# YouTube and Missing Quicktime Plugin..



## sf_331 (Feb 24, 2004)

Hi,
This problem applies for nearly every website. Yahoo, imageshack, you name it.










Anyone know what i may be missing. I alraedy have the newest quicktime installed btw.


----------



## pinntech (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi,

Well, you are missing the bottom half of your screen on the picture and it is kind of small too!

However, I would start by adding Youtube to your TRUSTED sites. You are using Internet Explorer 7 and it&#8217;s a little pickier than 6 used to be! Some say more secure, but I just say pickier!!

Add it to your trusted sites in IE7. Open IE 7.x select TOOLS -> INTERNET OPTIONS -> SECURITY TAB -> CLICK TRUSTED SITES (Green Checkmark) -> then click on the SITES button.

In the blank line type in *.youtube.com and click the ADD button.

Now try using the site and see what happens. You may also have to add it to the allowed sites under the PRIVACY tab for cookies and pop-up blocker!

Give it a try and post back!


----------



## sf_331 (Feb 24, 2004)

Actually, its Firefox not IE but I see what you mean. 

I currently have 3 browers. IE (works fine), AT&T Yahoo Browser (works fine), Firefox (Primary Browser, does not open anything.) 

I tried to fiddle with privacy settings, but could not find anything . It is not a "Youtube" problem, its the same for all the website.. Yahoo, CNN, YouTube, ESPN.. I tried searchign for a missing PlugIn and came up empty..

Any idea on what it could be


----------



## Goku (May 17, 2007)

Maybe,you should get the latest flsah and shockwave player.You can get them here:-

http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?

Also,try reinstalling Quicktime.This shall be enough for now.Report back here as soon as you can.Good Luck.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

http://secunia.com/software_inspector/
run a complete scan here 
to check your software please


----------

